# Gypsy Vanner Colt digital drawing



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think gypsy vanners are gorgeous. Wouldnt own one but they sure are nice to look at. Great drawing! I love the eye!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow - you are really talented. I love it!


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd really like to own one one day. They're expensive...but I have no great love for expensive cars or big fancy houses. So. We'll see.  I think they're the most beautiful breed in the world. TBs are graceful and elegant and awesome, but there is really nothing prettier than a GV. The eye was actually fun to draw though.  I enjoyed it, for once, and didn't stress out about it being perfect.

I've been drawing horses for about...eh, thirteen? of my nineteen years. I've only recently gotten to the point that I can call myself decent, but I still have a long, long way to go. So glad to see people enjoy it though!

Thank you guys muchlike. <3


----------

